# Knicks vs Raptors: Feb 3, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@







*
*Knicks (14-29) vs Raptors (16-30)*
*Feb 3, 2006 7:00PM*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Air Canada Centre*
*Toronto, ON*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*
*Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks
Curry/AD/Woods/Q/Steph















No Pic















Raptors
**Araujo/Bosh/Peterson/Graham/James* 




































​


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Marbury won't be playing in this matchup due to injury. Chalk up another L.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Marbury won't be playing in this matchup due to injury.



What's wrong with him???, and how long is he out???...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> What's wrong with him???, and how long is he out???...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


I think it's that same shoulder that he hurt against the Wolves about 2 weeks ago. I felt he came back too soon and noticed he wasn't 100 percent and that hurt his game. At this point he might as well take his time coming back and wait until after the All-Star break. It does not matter, the season is tanked, and Paxson is dreaming of ping pong balls everytime his head touches the pillow.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Paxson is dreaming of ping pong balls everytime his head touches the pillow.




LMAO...

You kill me Kitty...

and thanx for the info...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> What's wrong with him???, and how long is he out???...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*



According to today's NY Post, his mother told him that his shoulder didn't look well, and told him to rest it. So he listened to his mother.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

So who'se playing point tonite?



Krstic All Star said:


> According to today's NY Post, his mother told him that his shoulder didn't look well, and told him to rest it. So he listened to his mother.


i think that was michelle carter, telling vince to take couple of games off cuz his back looks wonky for carrying all the diapers and baby bottles


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Must be a trend - NBA guards listening to their mothers for medical advice. Is a prescription for chicken soup soon to come?


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

eddy curry might also b out for u guys. tough break


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Are Jalen Rose and AD playing tonight? I wonder if they're gonna still be on their old teams or whether they'll switch this soon.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chinatownballer said:


> Are Jalen Rose and AD playing tonight? I wonder if they're gonna still be on their old teams or whether they'll switch this soon.


I don't think they will play tonight very unlikely.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Starting Lineup:

Curry
Mo
Woods
Q
Crawford.

BTW Rose is on the Knicks bench right now in street clothes.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Toronto all over the boards early in this game. Curry needs to get his lazy behind up and crash the boards!

9-4 Raptors


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Richardson hurt his ankle thanks to Rose's foot sticking out. Why is Rose in the game? He can't even set picks right? He hurts his own players. Jeez! Oh well, it's not like he is effective anyway. Ariza is now in the game.

18-8 Raptors.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate takes a bad shot instead of letting the time expire a little bit more. Mo Pete shoots the ball from half court and hits. Raptors up by 13, end of the 1st qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Quentin is back in the game, but is still limping. 



33-21 Raptors


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I can't believe I'm posting this, but Q's on fire in this half. Helping the Knicks decrease the deficit. 44-36 Raptors 2nd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I spoke too soon, poor perimeter defense by the Knicks. Charlie hits a wide open 3!

50-39 Raptors.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mo turns the ball over again, and the Raptors Mo makes them pay. TIme out NY

52-39. Turnovers once again, is killing this squad.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks getting blown out now...down by 17 points. They can't play any defense...and they just look completely lost. Charlie is all over the glass, and Toronto isn't a great rebounding team we just can't sweep the glass. Pathetic.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

64-47 End of the 1st half. Pathetic performance, going into the 2nd half they need to turn up the defense and rebound the ball.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*16-27*</TD><TD>*6-9*</TD><TD>*9-14*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*47*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*66.7%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 12 (20)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#ce0f41 colSpan=13>*TORONTO RAPTORS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Morris Peterson, GF</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Mike James, PG</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Bosh, FC</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-7</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Charlie Villanueva, F</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>4-12</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Pape Sow, PF</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Darrick Martin, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Alvin Williams, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jose Calderon, PG</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eric Williams, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Joey Graham, F</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Bonner, PF</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Rafael Araujo, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Loren Woods, C</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*22-47*</TD><TD>*5-14*</TD><TD>*15-16*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*64*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*35.7%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 2 (3)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<!--end leftcol --><!-- end this div -->


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It's being reported that Quentin Richardson is out for the remainder of the game due to a sprain ankle.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

80-67 Raptors 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Raptors are continuing to kill them on the glass when the Knicks try to make a mini run. Curry is a lazy SOB. He won't bother to rebound the ball. 

84-69 time winding down in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

LB is yelling at Curry on the bench, rightfully so. I tell you...he is allergic to rebounds. He is too blasted big to not have a double double during games. 

End of the 3rd qtr. 84-71 They need to turn it up defensively in the 4th to stand a chance.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

96-79 Raptors. 19 turnovers by the Knicks. Can this game be over with already?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Final score: 104-90 Raptors.

No reason to post the box score..it will just make you vomit.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Kitty, after the game starts, are you always the only one to post in game threads? lol

Good game for Toronto, I can't say the same for the Knicks though


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

looks like we lost another player due to injury... back to the drawing boards!! next yaer people-----next year......


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

nwt said:


> Kitty, after the game starts, are you always the only one to post in game threads? lol


It depends...KAS helps..but hmm the rest of the Knick folks are too heated right now at the direction of the team to participate. Or they just don't elect to post during the game...just afterwards.


----------



## ninjarr (Jan 20, 2006)

"Peterson pointed at Rose and laughed as Toronto led 30-17 after the first."

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AldUyJiIujb2FPVXxDR1BWoyNbgF?gid=2006020328

Can someone tell me what this is about?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Kitty, after the game starts, are you always the only one to post in game threads?


I really do try, but tonight for example I had work from 3-10. And if its not work its that my computer isnt working. Once and a while I can help.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

ninjarr said:


> "Peterson pointed at Rose and laughed as Toronto led 30-17 after the first."
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AldUyJiIujb2FPVXxDR1BWoyNbgF?gid=2006020328
> 
> Can someone tell me what this is about?


reading lips, mop was saying, "you owe me" to jalen. i'm sure you saw, jay was just nodding. but you probably also know that he doesn't usually laugh the way he was- he looked "out of control" (for his standards, anyway). i found that _really_ entertaining. jalen couldn't hold back.

i dunno, your guess is as good as mine, but they apparently had some ongoing bet- don't know what it was about, though. might have been buzzer beaters, might have been half-court heaves, but it was obviously something.

but i bet they're at "inside" right now taking shots like madmen together (mop loves his shots). maybe i'll hit it up myself... so maybe i'll find out for you.

peace


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

^ You got it
They had a bet as to who would score the first half-court shot during the game
Mo Pete finally does it, but it's on the same day Jalen was traded to the Knicks, which is why he said 'You owe me'


----------

